# has anyone had their "tubes tied",then regretted it?



## happymom83 (Sep 12, 2006)

i got my tubes tied after our last baby(born 7-12-07). i was all "ready" to be done,happy,complete,etc,etc.well now a year later...i'm wondering how i feel?....i dont know if i want more babies,or if i'm just crazy,or its hormones,or what..







is anyone else going thru this?anyone ever have a reversal?how much does it cost?is it worth it?i dont know..i just needed to vent.







any advice,ideas?


----------



## lovingbeingmom (Jun 16, 2008)

I have often thought about what is the best method to take once I believe I 've finished having babies. I'm not sure whether to get my tubes tied, my husband snipped or donate my eggs.

I'll be interested in seeing what others feel too.


----------



## BeccaSue1029 (Apr 2, 2008)

It's strange, I really feel like we'll be done with 4, but I had hubby neutered a couple months ago, and I kind of regret it already! If I had my tubes tied I know I would regret it. I think it's just a normal feeling for a lot of people.


----------



## nyte_song (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello. Finally I've something to contribute to the message boards here!

I had my tubes tied (cut and cauterized actually) in Nov. 2001 after a boy and a girl. Well...fast forward......new husband, new life...lots of regret....we wanted to add to our family of four and in April of 2008 I had a tubal reversal done and I am currently TTC.

I had it done by Dr. Berger in North Carolina who I would recommend. He and his staff were very professional and caring. (I could talk more specifically with you if you would like to email me at [email protected])

It's done as an outpatient procedure but requires you to be in town for a few days. The cost was $5900. They have payment plans but regardless you must be completely paid in full before scheduling. If you pay up front like we did it's 5900. I think it's about 800? more if you do the payment plan.

That price includes everything that they do. You are required to have 2 blood tests done before the surgery which if your insurance will not cover that you will have to pay. (about 100-200 depending on where you live and such with no insurance)

Their website is www.tubal-reversal.net. There is lots of information there along with a message board with some very supportive people. You also can call them and they will gladly talk to you over the phone about any questions you may have.

They have a phenomenal success rate in terms of being able to repair tubes. Both of my tubes were repaired and we are keeping our fingers crossed that we will 'catch that egg' very soon.

As an bonus, the cramps I experienced prior to my reversal were moderate to heavy. Now, they are very light and only on one day of my period. Quite the unexpected surprise! I've since found that other women report the same.

Anyways, I'll end this now but please feel free to contact me if you have other questions or post them here and I will get back to you. =)


----------



## damona (Mar 27, 2008)

me! me! me!

i had my tubes tied when i had an emergency c-section with ds4. i had always said that i would get my tubes tied if i had a c b/c having either multiple c's or a vbac both scared me and when the dr suddenly told me that i had to have one, i just blurted out that i wanted my tubes tied.

i have been kicking myself in the a** ever since i woke up after the c. watching my youngest get so big (he's almost 4... *sob*) i get teary every time he did some typical baby thing like sitting up or starting solids because this would be the last time i'd see that "first" with my own child... nursing him was both satisfying, because he was the one i nursed the longest... and heartbreaking, because he would be the last baby i'd ever nurse.

i had ppd for a long time after i had him too, and i think a good part of it was b/c of all the regret i had over getting my tubes tied.

as much as i love the children i already have and as poor as we are already, and as busy, etc., i feel like i am missing something. i also feel like it's not nice to fool mother nature, and she is having revenge on me b/c ever since i had my tubes tied, my periods have been horrible. days of cramping so bad i can barely move, bleeding for literally weeks every time, migraines... and i never had anything like this before, ever.

so lately i have been looking into getting a reversal. which nearly everyone i know thinks i'm insane for even thinking about. comments like "you have enough to deal with" and "are you out of your mind?" are common. but darn it, i feel like i made a panicked decision and that i made the wrong one. and i think that even if i don't get pregnant again, doing the reversal would be the right thing for me to do, for my own peace of mind.

eta: nyte_song, that was actually the place that i was thinking about going, probably next year or in 2 years. sounds like they are pretty good.


----------



## nyte_song (Jun 22, 2008)

damona--- I'm not sure if that was you who sent me an email--but if it was I just returned it! If it wasn't you and you ever want to talk about it please feel free to email me and i can answer anything you'd want to know about it.


----------

